# Hyside Max 12 or Outfitter 12?



## Seanvilla (Oct 17, 2016)

@TuffGonG didyou ever make a decision here? I am shopping for a new 12 foot and want to know what the deal is between the max vs outfitter.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

The Max 12 is definitely more of a paddle boat than the Outfitter. The Max 12 is narrower and has no outside handles to catch your hands on. That extra thwart is for another set of butts to accommodate the max paddle crew of 7 although that would be tight on a big river. I use mine on a very busy class IV and it does great! With the 19" tubes and 28" bow kick it is very stable.


----------



## Seanvilla (Oct 17, 2016)

@mkashzg thanks for the reply! Do you own the max or the outfitter? I don't mind the idea of the narrower max, sounds kinda sporty. 

When you are rowing it do you wish it was wider, or does it do that job?

I can't identify any outfitters currently available for sale, so I might be confined to purchasing the max if I want something this season, but if it's worth holding off I would consider doing so for the outfitter. 

Let me know your thoughts. All very helpful info.


----------



## TuffGonG (Jul 10, 2007)

Seanvilla said:


> @TuffGonG didyou ever make a decision here? I am shopping for a new 12 foot and want to know what the deal is between the max vs outfitter.


I did. I went with a 13ft Pro. Paddle rafts great and is the perfect rig for me and the lady


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

That is my max 12 in my avatar and you’ll notice it has no handles and it does great as a multi day but as long as you pack light. Another member of this site electric Mayham has a friend who has had it on some pretty big rivers and more than what mine has seen at this point at least for multi-day trips. If you have any questions I am happy to help I looked at both also but I don’t regret my choice.


----------



## Seanvilla (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks both of y'all. I think I'm leaning towards the outfitter. That extra width should allow for a little more cooler/ drybox capacity, not to mention a touch more stability in whitewater. 

Now the issue will be tracking one down. Inventories are at record lows with this coronavirus.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm hearing that new hyside orders are very slow. If your looking at new you might want to check availability.


----------



## Seanvilla (Oct 17, 2016)

NoCo said:


> I'm hearing that new hyside orders are very slow. If your looking at new you might want to check availability.


Yeah I have located a couple max 12's but not yet sure about the outfitter. Hyside said they can't make deliveries of new boats until july.


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

For what it’s worth...

I ordered my new Hyside in late October with the first round of preseason orders. Delivery date is anticipated between 5/24-5/28. 

My first trip of the season might be on the old rig...


----------



## Pyranha_burn (Mar 12, 2015)

I ordered late in October of 2021 and received my boat in Dec 2021 when someone passed on paying for it. I feel lucky to have my boat!!!


----------

